# 2007 Ford F-350 Dump truck with plow & salter $34,900



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

Ford F-350 Dump Truck $34,900, Boss 9'-2" Polly V Plow with Snow deflector & lighted plow markers, hand held plow controller, Buyers Stainless Steel under tailgate hydraulic Salt spreader new spinner motor, One owner, 4X4, Automatic, V10 gas engine, 24,610 miles, 9' Zoresco Dump body with hydraulic hoist, aluminum tailgate, up fitter switches, built in trailer break controller, 6 led amber tribe lights, 4 led work lights on back of truck, permanently on backup camera with sound and heated camera and infrared led's with 6" high def display, remote starter, power windows, power locks, HID head lights, Air conditioning, New battery, 2 year old (stainless steel exhaust, breaks & rotors, tires) just inspected & oil change, single owner, not driven past 2 years only used as a spare truck, interior in new condition. Call or text Eric at 412-292-2779 or email at [email protected]


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Beautiful truck. Little to rich for my blood but would you sell just the truck? How is the rust?


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

I would consider selling the truck separate. The truck has rust on the frame but no holes or cracks and it has rust on the bed and a couple small holes in the bed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice truck, just not in the market for an F350 right now.


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks nice. 

I am just up sizing right now.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I do like your back up camera. Is it wired or wireless ?? Recordable or not ?


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

It's wired. You can plug a recorder or a player up the monitor.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

What's the price for truck only? No plow or spreader? And is this truck pto or central hydraulics?


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

28,000. Pto


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

Now asking $25,000


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My wife would kill me..........but that is tempting.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Aren't you the head of the household there? Common Mark,thought you wore the pants. What colour is the dress today


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Aren't you the head of the household there? Common Mark,thought you wore the pants. What colour is the dress today


Well Al, I am the head of the home. But, the neck controls the head. And my wife is the neck. lol


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, back on topic...if not interested in buying, no need to post in the thread please

thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If it were white, it'd be sold.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, back on topic...if not interested in buying, no need to post in the thread please
> 
> thanks Thumbs Up


I'm interested in buying....my wife, not so mulch.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm interested in buying....my wife, not so mulch.


Then man up or move on......Thumbs Up


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

$25k complete or just truck?


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

Sold!


----------

